# Article in Denton Record Chronicle



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I found an article in the Denton Record Chronicle from late April.

http://www.dentonrc.com/sharedconte...tz/stories/DRC_Enkowitz_Column.2259be4d1.html

I think we should organize a service project with LAERF to benefit one of the local lakes.

Cheryl


----------



## May (Aug 12, 2004)

What is LAERF? The link only takes us to the Chronicle's site, not the article. What did it say? Perhaps a service project would be a way to get some publicity for our club.
May


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

*Laerf*

Lewisville Aquatic Ecosystem Research Facility. We've visited there as a club and it was one of the field trip stops when we hosted the AGA Convention in 2003.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

*DRC article and sorry May*

Sorry I didn't respond sooner, May. I've been putting out some AGA fires. If you don't want to provide them with your personal information you can go to www.bugmenot.com and get a login.

But the article just talks about weeds in lakes and how bad weeds choke out good weeds.

I think the aquarium hobby gets blamed for some of this. But mostly it's boaters.

Cheryl


----------



## May (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks, Cheryl for the info.and the referral to bugmenot.com...Very cool! I haven't been checking email etc as much lately,either. Too bad the columnist couldn't have said that misguided fishermen probably spread hydrilla to so many lakes thinking that it made for good fishing. If we do a service project, LAERF sounds like the right kind of place. I wonder what would be helpful to them? Also, it would be interesting for our newer members to know more about the local aquatic ecology and what plants are truly native, etc.


----------



## Emily (Oct 14, 2005)

I know this is a little late but I just found this site (referred from DFWMAS) and then this thread to my excitement. I am Emily Williamson (from the article) and I have been a student contractor at LAERF for a year and a half. I work on the restoration crew growing native aquatic plants and going on jobs to lakes around the south to restore native aquatic vegetation. I remember my boss mentioning you guys coming out to LAERF a while back (before I was there). Anyway, I don't know too much about planted tanks but I do know about aquatic plants so I just wanted to introduce myself. :mrgreen:


----------

